# DOE Courier hiring process



## baker205

Does anyone have any info on DOE Couriers. I applied and have been invited to Albuquerque NM for further testing, medical, interview, etc. What are my chances of getting in. Am I lucky to have been invited to begin with? How long does the background take? I understand I need a Q clearance. ANyone been through it before? Please advise. Thanks


----------



## MVS

OK, a simple question... what's DOE??


----------



## DOD/272

DOE stands for Department of Energy.


I would go forward, it will mostly likely be a relocation job. The dealing I have had with them. One guy escorting a train car. At that time he was armed with a .38 revolver. I believe they are a little more tactical now. You could be posted at that new recieving facility in Utah or NM? you could be a vehicle escorter riding with a Trucker or on a train car. Most info is OPSEC and they don't share it. I bet you won't get much info in the interview. Q clearence is pretty high. I think they dig up dead relatives and interview them. whats the job code ie. 0083, 1801 ? whats the pay? GS what?
Good luck.


----------



## baker205

The job code is 0084 and you start out as a GS8 after a year of service you go to the 9 level and another year your a 10. It is much more tactical now. Lots of physical stuff and you must be in perfect health from what I understand. I am s disabled veteran too so that helps me a little with the job but my experience as a cop and the military is what they like most. Not really worried about the Q clearance as I have never done anything bad but I am worried about the interview. You never know what impression you will leave on complete strangers. I could do this for 20 years...


----------



## mpd61

HA!!!!

I was a DOE Courier for three (3) years. Heres the scoop.............................
*GS-084 Nuclear Materials Courier.* (GS-083 is Police Officer, GS-085 is Security Guard)
I had GS-1811 Criminal Investigator credentials, but we were drilled and threatened NOT to use them. This position is with the SST transportation section. You will be trained to operate armored tractor trailer rigs and lead/chase support vehicles. you will have tough physical training to defend and defeat terrorist threats against materials under your charge. Heavy weapons, heavy tactics, serious attitude=Serious academy. If you pass all the tactical, academics,etc. but can't learn to drive the Tractor trailer.......you're out!

Duty Stations= Amarillo TX. Albuquerque NM, and Oak Ridge, TN.
Duty Hours= upwards of twenty days and more per month on the road throughout the U.S.
Pay+lotsa overtime due to the on road status. Check U.S. OPM for current payscales for gs-8 through 10

Burnout in this job is BIGTIME! Not a good job for married/family persons let me tell ya!


PM Me cuz I can't say too much without a visit from the people in gov't sedans!


----------



## kwflatbed

mpd61 did you ever run out of west of Buffalo NY ??


----------



## mpd61

kwflatbed said:


> mpd61 did you ever run out of west of Buffalo NY ??


PNR West Miffilin, if thats what you mean. Made many a run into INEL (Pocatello Idaho)
8)


----------



## kwflatbed

I would have to look back on some of my old paperwork to be sure of the name. I just remember that it was a little south west of Buffalo.The name of the town was East Aurora
or somthing close to that.
I ran in and out of there a few times as an OO under contract.


----------



## redpara

Hey mpd61, 
I think you should get that visit! Didn't you pay attention in any OPSEC training you've 
ever had? "all the need is bits and pieces of information to build a target folder."

So much for compartmentalization.


----------



## baker205

All that info is listed on the OST web site. Anyone can look at it. I just wanted to know about the hiring process that I am about to go through.


----------



## j809

redpara said:


> Hey mpd61,
> I think you should get that visit! Didn't you pay attention in any OPSEC training you've
> ever had? "all the need is bits and pieces of information to build a target folder."
> 
> So much for compartmentalization.


Besides that was over 20 yrs ago when MPD61 worked for them, he even had hair back then.


----------



## mpd61

still less that twenty years buddy! And your hair is looking a little thinner than say five years ago eh dude!

irate:


----------

